# IPObservations Episode 1: The Elegance of IPO



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

This is my latest and most ambitious project, IPObservations, a webseries that I'm hoping to do looking at interesting or topical aspects of IPO Dog Sport in a fun, light hearted way. 

Please share this on your facebook pages, forums or whatever else you can share it on and leave feedback or ideas for future episodes!






Thanks.

Ash.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Loved the video!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wonderful!! BEST explanation and demonstration of what IPO is, EVER! 

Looking forward to further installments.


----------



## Tom888 (Nov 18, 2012)

I really liked the style


----------



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> Wonderful!! BEST explanation and demonstration of what IPO is, EVER!
> 
> Looking forward to further installments.


Thanks! Thats a pretty big compliment!

But what would you like to SEE in further installments? I'd like to do a smaller topic in greater detail but I don't know what I want to do next!?

Ash.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hmm, not sure if my suggestions are in line with what you have in mind - are you thinking of breaking down the parts of different exercise and examining them closely, or are you thinking more about the dog/handler team and what how training is a balancing act between controlling the dog without squashing the joy of working. 

You coud examine the many different ways a dog is rewarded in training, and how the work in and of itself, by taping into the dog's drives is a reward for them. 

Raising an IPO puppy - what makes a dog a good candidate? 

How demanding the OB exercises are in terms of keeping focus and staying in drive. 

What "good temperament" really means in this context, and how the dogs strengths and weakness are uncovered through the incremental increase in pressure that comes from training - pressure not only in the form of the helper facing off with the dog, but the pressure of maintaining focus and controlling drives while consciously ignoring distractions in tracking and obedience. 

How a puppy is developed and brought along and built up to bring out all the strength and confidence in them.

What experienced people can tell from watching a dog in training and being worked - things like working in prey drive vs. defense drive, going along for the ride vs. actively pushing the helper and actively fighting . . . 

These are difficult concepts for newbies to understand, but a fun, fast paced video with examples (yin and yang again) would be so informative! 

Really like your sense of humour, and the indept but easy to understand commentary.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I have never watched an almost 6 minute video before, ever. 

I like the pace - it was all - elegant.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

This is REALLY nice! The content is great but I like the style and the bits of humor. I'll probably share this with my extended family who always think I'm swearing at them when I talk about "Schutzhund" training.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I loved your video!! Job well done my friend


----------



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> Hmm, not sure if my suggestions are in line with what you have in mind - are you thinking of breaking down the parts of different exercise and examining them closely, or are you thinking more about the dog/handler team and what how training is a balancing act between controlling the dog without squashing the joy of working.
> 
> You coud examine the many different ways a dog is rewarded in training, and how the work in and of itself, by taping into the dog's drives is a reward for them.
> 
> ...


Those are some really good suggestions. If theres one thing I've learned recently is people are far more interested in seeing pups and young dogs training than seeing the finished product, even if the puppy stuff is really basic!

The few ideas I've got swimming around my head are things like 'Making puppies tough', 'What is the helpers job?', 'Tracking Attitudes', 'Active Dog, Reactive Helper'.

I don't really want to tell people how to train their dogs, I'm more interested in promoting the sport and highlighting interesting things that don't normally get discussed.

I'm also interested in debunking myths and misconceptions. Theres plenty of those around!

I can't decide...


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Love this video and shared on my facebook. Thank you for putting it into words so elegantly.


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for posting this great video!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Agree with everyone else, great video, excellent elegant explainations! I posted it on a couple fb pages too...Love watching your teamwork, @ Kennel Vislor!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, facebook has so many people sharing this....and everyone is positive in their comments!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Loved this and also shared it earlier.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Vislor said:


> I'm also interested in debunking myths and misconceptions. Theres plenty of those around!


There's always the misconception that a Schtuzhund/IPO trained dog - a dog trained to bite - is dangerous and will bite any/everyone.

And the misconception that dogs that have bitten people (usually fearful dogs) would make good sport prospects.

And finally - what is the main purpose behind all this testing. Why do people do all the training and testing. What is it they are trying to prove about the breed (if you are being specific to GSDs).


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Excellent!

Great way to explain it to those that don't understand or make their own assumptions!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I agree with others. The info was great, but the _style_ was fantastic! A video I'd like to see is the difference between an awesome flashy obedience routine and a robotic one. I am not able to see the difference. I like the ultra flashy, upbeat, animated obedience. But when I've posted videos I've found that I liked, I'm told the dog is too robotic. Hmmm... I don't see the nuance!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Awesome video. I've seen it all over FB already!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I loved it too! I might be biased, some of my best and dearest friends are Brits. 

I shared as well. It was a very well-done piece!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Great video, look forward to watching more of em!


----------



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> And the misconception that dogs that have bitten people (usually fearful dogs) would make good sport prospects.


Thats the dangerous one. There are plenty of people who try to take nervous/fear aggressive dogs and promote them as good examples of German Shepherds. The good thing about the sport is its very difficult for these people to get over the first hurdle, the BH, if their dog is not socially balanced.



wildo said:


> I agree with others. The info was great, but the _style_ was fantastic! A video I'd like to see is the difference between an awesome flashy obedience routine and a robotic one. I am not able to see the difference. I like the ultra flashy, upbeat, animated obedience. But when I've posted videos I've found that I liked, I'm told the dog is too robotic. Hmmm... I don't see the nuance!


When people criticise obedience for being too 'robotic' or 'clinical', I tend to think this is the last resort for when a dog looks so good theres nothing else to criticise.

Its a compliment, really! A dog that works so closely with its handler that they look like two parts of one mind? Thats what we're all striving for, isn't it?!


----------



## ladygator (Mar 1, 2013)

Like everyone else, amazing video!!!!! You explained everything in such a great way. This video is going to be a great service to the sport!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

That was great! Shared on Facebook and watched it being shared by at least 5 people within 30 minutes  Keep them coming... Let's see one about tracking since (IMO) its the least interesting to the spectator and the least understood by novice handlers.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Not bad. Watched this video go from a little over 100 views to 5800 views in two days. It's definitely starting to go viral because it showing up in my home page feed on facebook by people I did not share it with.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Very very nice!!!! SUPPPPPER! as we say in training! 

Tracking is very misunderstood - and often denigrated by those who do "real" tracking....so the value of this style of tracking - which is a demonstration, similar to dressage in horses - vs the trailing, cadaver, water work etc...how this style, as a breed test, is meant to demonstrate the innate ability to track, and why you want it strong in a breeding dog....and how it relates therefore to producing dogs who are Wilderness, Urban, Water, etc SAR dogs....

Then - my favorite - prey monster dogs who bark at a sleeve on the ground while teh helper could hit them with a club....   Balanced dogs - but that is another whole discussion....

Lee


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I loved it!!

Elegance, you finally put, on a one single word, why I love IPO and what I had not been able to define myself.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

I also shared this video on facebook.....*THANK YOU* for a concise, easy to understand explanation. Had to laugh as I saw this on my facebook as a share on the same day I heard at work...."Exactly what are you training your dog to do?" "You have been training that same dog for awhile now..." I went to the back room and silently banged my head on the wall.....LOL


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

CainGSD said:


> I also shared this video on facebook.....*THANK YOU* for a concise, easy to understand explanation. Had to laugh as I saw this on my facebook as a share on the same day I heard at work....*"Exactly what are you training your dog to do?" "You have been training that same dog for awhile now..." * I went to the back room and silently banged my head on the wall.....LOL


I get that too...they don't know that it is an addiction though. Vislor didn't add that little tidbit in the elegant description! (Or maybe he did and I blocked it out of my memory!)


----------



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> I get that too...they don't know that it is an addiction though. Vislor didn't add that little tidbit in the elegant description! (Or maybe he did and I blocked it out of my memory!)


What most people don't realise is that IPO is a lifestyle, it can't be just a hobby! Its just too deep. You can't paddle, you have to SWIM or drown!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Vislor said:


> What most people don't realise is that IPO is a lifestyle, it can't be just a hobby! Its just too deep. You can't paddle, you have to SWIM or drown!!!


This is exactly the reason I don't think I ever want to do IPO.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Fabulous video! I love the way it touches on the complexities and balance required in training in addition to giving a very good explanation of the exercises and purpose. A great video to share with people who wonder what the heck we're doing with our dogs and why it eats up so much of our lives!


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Coming from someone interested in training in IPO with a new pup and not having any first hand experience, I'll agree with everyone else and say it's a great video! I would love to see more videos which explain the various aspects a little more in detail as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

CainGSD said:


> I also shared this video on facebook.....*THANK YOU* for a concise, easy to understand explanation. Had to laugh as I saw this on my facebook as a share on the same day I heard at work...."Exactly what are you training your dog to do?" "You have been training that same dog for awhile now..." I went to the back room and silently banged my head on the wall.....LOL



So can relate! Also: "Don't you have that dog _trained_ yet??" in a disgusted tone, like there must be something wrong with my dog that it is taking so long . . .


----------



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

Its been shared by Leerburg! Gone to over 10,000 views in less than a week! OMG! I've been watching their stuff for years!

I think I'll need to sit down for the rest of the day...


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Vislor said:


> Its been shared by Leerburg! Gone to over 10,000 views in less than a week! OMG! I've been watching their stuff for years!
> 
> I think I'll need to sit down for the rest of the day...


I saw that too! Great job with the video and congratulations with its success!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

You have ideas for later episodes? Do you do requests?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Vislor said:


> Its been shared by Leerburg! Gone to over 10,000 views in less than a week! OMG! I've been watching their stuff for years!
> 
> I think I'll need to sit down for the rest of the day...


Well, one thing Leerburg does best is jump on what they can to increase their exposure....
Congrats again on the sweet production.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Well, one thing Leerburg does best is jump on what they can to increase their exposure....
> Congrats again on the sweet production.


Nah, he is better at banning people who disagree with him on his board with blistering speed. 

He is also not bad at selling DVDs "now if you are not familiar with marker training, you must stop this DVD and buy our marker training DVDs discs 1-47. They are on sale individually for a discounted $99, or $35k for the whole set. You may not sell them on eBay and must be destroyed after viewing". Some of you know what I'm talking about


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've only ever bought two dvd's from there(6 yrs ago) and couldn't watch all the way through because of that inserted advertising. It was very annoying!

Has Ed contacted you yet, Vislor?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I've only ever bought two dvd's from there(6 yrs ago) and couldn't watch all the way through because of that inserted advertising. It was very annoying!
> 
> Has Ed contacted you yet, Vislor?


I just bowwowflix his stuff to get to Michael Ellis lol.

He does have some mighty nice Amish leather work stuff I will say


----------



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

hunterisgreat said:


> You have ideas for later episodes? Do you do requests?


Yeah I'm desperate for feedback and suggestions. After the success of the first episode I've put myself under tremendous pressure for the next one...

I've written and rejected 3 different scripts already!

What I don't want to do is tell people how to train their dogs or look at methods or whatever. I'm not an expert. I'm not World Champion. I haven't earned the right to advise anyone on anything!

My dad came 7th in the World Championship last year and even he doesn't feel worthy. He is remiss to give his opinion on anything!

What I do want to do is promote the sport in a fun way, make it accessible for newcomers, and give experienced people something to think/talk about.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This thread on facebook after someone posted your video...debating the 'sport' aspect of IPO vs other dog sports. 
You started some good convo with your video!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If he doesn't want his videos on Leerburg just disable the embedding in the YouTube account. That way people have to go to the YouTube channel to view the video.


----------



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> This thread on facebook after someone posted your video...debating the 'sport' aspect of IPO vs other dog sports.
> You started some good convo with your video!


Its a closed group, how do you get in?


----------



## skew12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Great video. I'd love to see you expand on this!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Vislor said:


> Its a closed group, how do you get in?


Ask to join, but I don't know if you can use your kennel page(probably need to be a person/not a page). I tried to add you thru that page and it wouldn't work.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Vislor said:


> Yeah I'm desperate for feedback and suggestions. After the success of the first episode I've put myself under tremendous pressure for the next one...
> 
> I've written and rejected 3 different scripts already!
> 
> ...


Well. One great one would be diving deeper into drives... A deep dive on the escape and reattack with the drive transitions... Most people don't understand that. The conflict in the B&H alone would be worthwhile. I've got tons more but it's Friday and a rather intense work week plus dog training till 1am has me spent... I'll share some more ideas with you.


----------

